# DoorDash enforcing the rules(Contract Violation)



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

It seems it’s harder to multiapp now. DD no longer gives any leeway. All my orders are 10-20 minutes from ping to drop off.

To be fair about 90% of my orders are <=3 miles.
But my pickup times are now my “arrival times” at restaurant. So, if I arrive at McDees at 7, that is also my pickup time.

We all know how that goes. We have no control on how fast we get our food. But yet, we’re getting the blame for being late.

Even when you do get some time to pick up another order you get dinged as someone here wrote on anothet post. Pickup time was 650 for them. They arrived at 638, but got a contract violation for not being at the restaurant ASAP as they were completing an Uber order.

My take is that DoorDash now has saturated the market with drivers and doesn’t want to give an inch to its competitors. Hence, the violations.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Unless you only want to run one app at a time, I'd only pickup from historically fast restaurants, now. Keep a white list. Decline everything else.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Unless you only want to run one app at a time, I'd only pickup from historically fast restaurants, now. Keep a white list. Decline everything else.


Yeah, that’s basically what I do now. No fast food whatsoever besides one McDonald’s and Chick-fil-As.

I was beginning to warm up to Wendy’s but then I got the contract violations and decided no more fast food period.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

How odd. 10 minutes isn’t that bad. Isn’t their own “late” allowance 15 minutes?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How odd. 10 minutes isn’t that bad. Isn’t their own “late” allowance 15 minutes?


From what I’ve read it’s 5 minutes. I don’t really know if 6 minutes would trigger you being late. Right now I’m on edge until this violation goes away to try it. So everyone gets 5 Minutes of me waiting.

I delivered that order with more than enough time to spare though. So, I was surprised when I saw that. I always assumed that was the most important metric.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> Yeah, that’s basically what I do now. No fast food whatsoever besides one McDonald’s and Chick-fil-As.
> 
> I was beginning to warm up to Wendy’s but then I got the contract violations and decided no more fast food period.


wendy's serves snails : O eww : P


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve waited way more than 10 minutes on several occasions. Today even. Was a double, I waited for the bagels and was at least 15 minutes late for the coffee at a different place. But it all could be area-specific.

I do mark “not ready”
always though when I’m waiting.

Violations for 10-15 minutes is absurd. Traffic alone could easily delay pick-up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah they're always like "you're not moving towards the delivery location" or whatever, when you're already there assholes.

Its whatever they can do to reduce you to a piece of shit but they never do anything wrong.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I must be special because all the orders I get are usually thirty minute drop off period and I usually have five or six minutes before pick up…

I must be loved by DD or they just think I am short yellow bus licking the window for snot special…


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ve waited way more than 10 minutes on several occasions. Today even. Was a double, I waited for the bagels and was at least 15 minutes late for the coffee at a different place. But it all could be area-specific.
> 
> I do mark “not ready”
> always though when I’m waiting.
> ...


Yeah, so had I until that dreaded day. I assumed they know I’m multiapping. That’s why they gave me that.

My best guess is 10 minutes triggers violations. But maybe your market doesn’t have them yet. Or maybe they just go after people they know are running other apps at the same time. And they just cut our time. I don’t know.

I just know imma do 8 minutes of waiting at most then I’m out.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Your stats are very good. I wouldn't worry about it. If they deactivate you that would be insanely stupid. 

I've had 2 contract violations before. I've got 93% completion and 90% on time. If I can't multi-app, it is not worth doing. Neither DD or UE has consistent good offers. I pay no attention to their time demands which are often ridiculous and do not take traffic into account. If DD wants to cancel me, they'd just be doing me a favor.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

FL_Steve said:


> Your stats are very good. I wouldn't worry about it. If they deactivate you that would be insanely stupid


I just tested my theory with a Mickey Ds order. Pick up time was 921. I picked it up at 927, 6 minutes later. So, my estimate of 10 minutes, I assume is accurate.

Honestly, we shouldn’t be waiting longer than 5 minutes anyways since technically the food should be ready upon arrival.

You’re right about multiapping. And I’m still going to do it. Just going to give DD preferential treatment since they’re my money maker.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Click on Provide Additional Details and tell them. I can almost guarantee the strike will be removed if your story is true.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

doordash makes uber look good, only about 10% of people rate so any 1 star will destroy your rating, they don't remove one stars even when the customer wants to fight you in the street, because you were late when your phone had no service......pretty sad policies they have


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> Click on Provide Additional Details and tell them. I can almost guarantee the strike will be removed if your story is true.


I’m honestly not worried about it. It’ll go away after 100 deliveries, so it’s no big deal.

This was more of a PSA and learning experience for me.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Just to give you guys a little more context. I was picking up an Uber order when I received this one. Since it was going in a different direction I decided to pick it up after I dropped off my UE order.

I just hit “arrived” but left to drop off the other order. Figure by the time I got back, I’d have no wait. So, I wasn’t really late per se. I arrived on time or prior. I just left is all.

I believe the app tracked me to the other drop off. Obviously, I wasn’t waiting at the restaurant like the good ant I am and that’s probably why they hit me with the contract violation

My takeaway is that they clearly don’t want us multiapping. And that 10 minutes is the threshold for getting dinged with a contract violation. My 2 cents


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I got dinged with a 10 min extremely late violation. Pickup time was 6:56, current time was 6:30, at that time I had just picked up another order nearby and I just drove by the restaurant, I figured that I had time to finish that other order and come back in time, after dropping off that order and returning to the restaurant it was exactly 6:56, yet I was dinged because according to dd I was supposed to pickup the order by 6:45.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The ideal way is get close enough to mark arrived, once you do that it doesn't matter how long you take.

Although I did have a couple times they blew up my phone talking to voicemail wya etc. Sucks to be them.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve had about 5 instances in the last year of the 10 minute contract violation. We have a lot of drawbridges in the area and they go up I am stuck for 5 to 10 minutes and I know the contact violation is coming but I don’t cancel because I know I’ve accepted a large order paying $20 to $50 

if the order is normal then I remove it to-not have the violation. That’s what u should do.

DoorDash wants the driver to live in fear. They want u to explain why you’re late. The last few times this happened I never wrote anything and after 100 deliveries it’s gone


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I call them if I get stuck at the tracks. 

Also if the pickup time has already passed because the order was reassigned.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The ideal way is get close enough to mark arrived, once you do that it doesn't matter how long you take.


This is literally what I did….It.did.not.change.anything

There may be a way though. My app states it only tracks me “while using.” So, maybe if I mark arrived once I arrive and close the app and only open it back up when I get back, it’ll be like I never left. Sounds logical


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> DoorDash wants the driver to live in fear.


Truer words have never been spoken. I think all these apps use psychological tricks since they can’t really force you to do anything.

For instance I was up at 5am the other day. App stated it was “very busy.” So, I’m like ok I’m up let’s make some dough. Waited almost half an hour with 0 pings. So much for being very busy.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's always a lie.

"Very busy" means they dont want to increase the pay, so they logon a bunch of drivers to do 10 mile runs for $2 75.

You always see that early and late, when all the good places are closed and they want you to take fast food orders for free.

Yeah, its busy alright. Next time I get hungry I'll just take an order but cancel it after I pick it up.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Unless Doordash's contract states in writing that being more than an x amount of minutes past the due time is considered late I don't see any legally recognized violation. Unless I've missed something their contract has no actual minutes stated. 

"Excessively" late with no specific time limit would be laughed out of court.


----------



## Floyd Morrissette (Jul 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unless Doordash's contract states in writing that being more than an x amount of minutes past the due time is considered late I don't see any legally recognized violation. Unless I've missed something their contract has no actual minutes stated.
> 
> "Excessively" late with no specific time limit would be laughed out of court.


Here you are. After 10 minutes it is late. DoorDash Dasher Support



> Take, for example, that our estimates indicate that it should take 20 minutes for the Dasher to arrive at the merchant and another 20 minutes to arrive at the customer based on real-time conditions. A Dasher accepts the delivery opportunity at 5:00PM, and the app indicates that the Dasher should arrive at the merchant by 5:20PM and at the customer by 5:40PM.
> 
> The order will not be considered late if the Dasher arrives at the merchant by 5:30PM and the customer by 5:50PM.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m going to go out on a limb and say this was something market-specific.

I got adouble today in which one whose order was ready and 1 mile away would have had to wait10-15 minutes for another huge order to be ready. So I just delivered it and then picked up the second one. No issues (though I obvi couldn’t mark the first one delivered till later - just sent the customer a pic).

No issues so far


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This app sounds terrible.

I only ever did 15 deliveries on DD for a $200 bonus (new driver incentive) and would definitely rank it beneath Eats and GH, although my biggest complaint was the inability to go online from home if the area wasn't available.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Floyd Morrissette said:


> Here you are. After 10 minutes it is late. DoorDash Dasher Support


"Our estimates" based on "real time" conditions? Flimsy as shit and dubious as far as holding up in a court case. If DD tried to sue a driver based on that flimsy basis it would be tossed out of court.

Although I play one on TV I'm not a lawyer. As far as I'm concerned this whole "contract violation" BS is nothing more than DD's own pretext to fire drivers. They use that legal sounding term to intimidate the drivers.

Despite DD's use of the term "contract violation" nothing is legally considered a contract violation unless a court says it is and I can't imagine any fair-minded judge or jury would rule in favor of DD based on such a flimsy basis as DD's own "estimates".


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> It seems it’s harder to multiapp now. DD no longer gives any leeway. All my orders are 10-20 minutes from ping to drop off.
> 
> To be fair about 90% of my orders are <=3 miles.
> But my pickup times are now my “arrival times” at restaurant. So, if I arrive at McDees at 7, that is also my pickup time.
> ...


Just one of these isn’t likely to hurt you.
But if you do multi-app:

1. For DD, mark “arrived” as soon as you accept. You will be prompted, “Are you really there?” Say yes then IMMEDIATELY turn off location services.
2. Take care of your other deliveries first, accounting for mileage of course.
3. When free, pick up the DD order. Location services still need to be off. Do NOT mark “Picked Up” yet.
4. If you haven’t yet received another order on another app and the DD customer hasn’t called, go ahead and deliver his order. But one last time, no not mark “Picked Up” until you’re actually at the dropoff location. Then you can turn location services and finally mark “Delivered.”

Of course, this is not ideal for the diner. But this is how you avoid Contract Violations.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

DD is dumb I tried it and always got orders that were going to be late at the time I was given the order.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Floyd Morrissette said:


> Here you are. After 10 minutes it is late. DoorDash Dasher Support


DD should already know it will be late and alert customer before hand saying due to traffic whatever reason.


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

What state are you from. I heard there's laws against deactivating for being late. There is traffic and other circumstances.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

North Carolina


----------

